# Error while compiling glib



## atealus (Aug 22, 2010)

While compiling glib, I get this error:

```
.libs/garray.o(.text.__i686.get_pc_thunk.bx+0x0): In function `__i686.get_pc_thunk.bx':
: multiple definition of `__i686.get_pc_thunk.bx'
/usr/lib/crtbeginS.o(.gnu.linkonce.t.__i686.get_pc_thunk.bx+0x0): first defined here
/usr/lib/libgcc.a(_fixunsxfdi.o)(.gnu.linkonce.t.__i686.get_pc_thunk.cx+0x0): In function `__i686.get_pc_thunk.cx':
: multiple definition of `__i686.get_pc_thunk.cx'
.libs/gbacktrace.o(.text.__i686.get_pc_thunk.cx+0x0): first defined here
gmake[4]: *** [libglib-2.0.la] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.24.2/glib'
```
FreeBSD 8.0
GCC 4.5.2

Please, help.


----------



## interfasys (Aug 22, 2010)

Which CFLAGS are you using?
Some apps don't compile if some of the dependencies have been compiled with some CFLAGS.


----------



## atealus (Aug 22, 2010)

interfasys said:
			
		

> Which CFLAGS are you using?
> Some apps don't compile if some of the dependencies have been compiled with some CFLAGS.




```
CFLAGS=-O2 -march=atom -mtune=atom -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2010)

Remove them. Remove _all_ compiler options from /etc/make.conf.


----------

